# Chessie for upland?



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Looking for dog input here - my wife is pushing me to get a new dog. Her interest is having a puppy around, mine is a hunting dog. I've always held labs in high regard, mostly because I grew up with one, but also because of their versatility, so I'm leaning that way, but thought I would check out some other dogs, too. First and foremost, I want a duck dog (i.e. retriever), but I also want a dog that I can take afield for pheasants, grouse, and woodcock. I've heard duck hunters who have Chesapeake Bay retrievers really like them, so I was wondering about their upland abilities. Not really interested in anything like a pointer, even though I know they retrieve well (I have friends with them - a little too high-strung for my tastes). 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Brown duck said:


> Looking for dog input here - my wife is pushing me to get a new dog. Her interest is having a puppy around, mine is a hunting dog. I've always held labs in high regard, mostly because I grew up with one, but also because of their versatility, so I'm leaning that way, but thought I would check out some other dogs, too. First and foremost, I want a duck dog (i.e. retriever), but I also want a dog that I can take afield for pheasants, grouse, and woodcock. I've heard duck hunters who have Chesapeake Bay retrievers really like them, so I was wondering about their upland abilities. Not really interested in anything like a pointer, even though I know they retrieve well (I have friends with them - a little too high-strung for my tastes).
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!


Stick with the lab or get a poodle. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Stick with the lab or get a poodle.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Lab, Poodle,or Airedales would work well also
especially if your looking for a calm house temperment


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

+1 for CBR's


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sure 'JimmyJette14' will post soon, but he has one, and she works great in the grouse woods. After watching his dog, I would consider a chessy for my next dog. It's all in the training. They are great retrievers.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I had one and she lacked the drive in the woods I was looking for and she was a hot bred trial dog.
Go with a lab, no reason to gamble if you can only have one or two dogs and most women are not keen on moving dogs out when they are not what you want function wise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I had a chessie that I used occasionally in the uplands. He did a good job on woodcock and grouse. Never tried him on pheasant. 
I believe that hunting a retriever in the uplands makes him a better duck dog.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Heard of chessie's being used for upland so it can be done. I think, think, you might have better luck with a lab than a chessie for upland, but that's totally a opinion and nothing more. From what I've seen quality bred chessie puppies cost more. Also, they're different from a lab. I'd look at a chessie website for their qualities and temperment before you made a decision. Good luck!


----------



## Mkeehn (Aug 27, 2010)

Chessies can hunt upland birds. That is what we have been hunting with for 20 years. We mostly hunt waterfowl but do hunt upland regularly. I would suggest that you go and visit some chessie breeders. Talking to breeders will help you decide if a chessie is the breed for you. There are several chessie breeders in Michigan. 

Michelle


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

yes, but I am abit breed blind, labs are a very good choice, and many to choose from. a CBR can be a handful, you can see mine if you like. pheasants not a problem, I like to go to the breed std or lighter for upland. that is no 100 lbs, 50 to 65 is plenty, same with a lab even a bit smaller. the temperment is being breed a lot better imo from what was being done years back. good breeders and time to train. but cation you need to be the alpha as alot of good dogs are shunned because they are very capable of becoming the master and training you:lol: this can be said for many a hunting breed dogs. do you have you children. again this is a power house and some dogs will not put up with the antics of a small child. they need things to carry and be theirs, mine is happy to hunt for the gun, fur or feathers


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If you want a upland and waterfowl dog. I would suggest someting in 65 pound weight range.
and breed has everthing to consider.
AS to the wife. Yep a lab. Why feed a dog that you can't hunt. ?????


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments - I think I'm over chessies! Back to the lab - a dog I know much better and have the confidence in!


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

<p>Good move. As a side note I went with a trial bred female and she was retrieving machine. I went with a female as most of the males I've duck hunted with were somewhat intimidating. Turned out even after months of research nobody mentioned that females are the ones that tend to be more aggressive with other dogs. My little female had no issue catching my ground burning English setter and rolling her over by the throat. They are a unique breed for unique circumstances</p>
<p><font size="1"><i>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font></p>


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

jimmyjette14 said:


> yes, but I am abit breed blind, labs are a very good choice, and many to choose from. a CBR can be a handful, you can see mine if you like. pheasants not a problem, I like to go to the breed std or lighter for upland. that is no 100 lbs, 50 to 65 is plenty, same with a lab even a bit smaller. the temperment is being breed a lot better imo from what was being done years back. good breeders and time to train. but cation you need to be the alpha as alot of good dogs are shunned because they are very capable of becoming the master and training you:lol: this can be said for many a hunting breed dogs. do you have you children. again this is a power house and some dogs will not put up with the antics of a small child. they need things to carry and be theirs, mine is happy to hunt for the gun, fur or feathers


Good info above. If you look at the percentage of Chessies purchased to be duck dogs and thosse that make it, I think you will find Labs have a better percentage. As far as which breed will do double duty, again I believe you will find Labs have a better percentage. In general Chessies take about 3 years to mature, Labs 2 years. Size will be a big factor with the Chessie. The smaller of both breeds usually does better keeping up with the physical demands of upland hunting. As far your statement "I've heard duck hunters who have Chesapeake Bay retrievers really like them," a lot of times they are the only ones. Thier hunting partners have a different story. But when you do get that Chessie that does the work, is oboedient and gets along with other dogs they are AWSOME and there is no stoping them when they are on a retrieve, weather, mud, cattails they won't quit. Just be prepared to put more time and effort in training. There is a reason the majority of hunt test and field trial retrievers are labs. 

Disclaimer: I am not passing judgement on anyones Chessie, at least not until I see it work.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

My Chessie if trained FFG and can wind a Pheasent from 100 yards. Unless *you* have the time and temperment to train, forget it! Good luck, hoping for a excellent all around hunting dog is a crap shoot no matter what breed.


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

Blaine man said:


> My Chessie if trained FFG and can wind a Pheasent from 100 yards. Unless *you* have the time and temperment to train, forget it! Good luck, hoping for a excellent all around hunting dog is a crap shoot no matter what breed.


What is FFG?


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

JYDOG said:


> There is a reason the majority of hunt test and field trial retrievers are labs


Same reason there are more Black Labs rather than Chocolate or Yella. There is more of them. 

Unless Black Labs really are that much better.:lol:


----------



## SwampSitter (Oct 11, 2008)

Lucky Dog said:


> I had a chessie that I used occasionally in the uplands. He did a good job on woodcock and grouse. Never tried him on pheasant.
> I believe that hunting a retriever in the uplands makes him a better duck dog.


Absolutely agree. The more exposure to hunting the better the dog. It's helped my dog for sure.


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

WE have had several Chesapeakes over 20+ years. The are *NOT *Labs.. We have dealt with three different breeders and all of them required an interview priot to agreeing to sell us a pup. I cannot stress enough the requirement to train a Chessie and work them on obedience every day. There are two who live here. One of the is 100+ lbs and he in lean, our female is about 84 lbs. and she is lean as well. They continually check us to see if we are paying attention. Our female is good in the woods and stays in close, probably less than 30 yds. The male is slowing maturing and he stays close as well. They are demanding dogs but they can be addicting. The male has a better nose than our female but she is more agile.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

F#1 *Field*- Must point comand in field (you point your finger and your dog goes in that direction). The dog stays in close (50 yards or more if you tell him). How,take the dog out in a big tall field, if he gets to far, duck down and hide until he finds you. This accomplishes both the above. After you have accomplished the above take him in the upland hunt.
F#2 *Farm*-Unless he is smart enough he is not going to survive being sliced up by impliments at the rear of your tractor, runned through the combine while he is getting the corn before the combine does. In summary, he moves for you, you do not stop for him. I am lucky to not have lost a dog yet on these "field" trials, even though my present Chessie sure likes bitting the front ractor tire while you are moving.
G#3 *Gun- *We all know what this is.
F#4-There is a forth "F" but not to many people use this or know what it means. That is you are Fxxxxx if you mess with the dog (guard).

I have been lucky with the many breeds or cross breeds to qualify for the above but that is the life of a farm dog.


----------

